# Erholung des Dorschbestandes in der Ostsee



## $hadow (25. August 2009)

Moin Moin!
Wie ich gerade gelesen habe, scheint es mit dem Ostseedorsch ja wieder aufwärts zu gehen! Theoretisch super. Was Jungfisch anbelangt, ist ja aktuell wirklich mehr als genug vorhanden. 

Das nun allerdings wieder eine Erhöhung der Quoten gefordert wird, halte ich (als Unwissender ) für scheinheilig! Aber von der ganzen Quotengeschichte hab ich eh keine Ahnung.

Was denkt ihr? Ist was Wahres an der Geschichte? Zu wünschen wäre es ja!

Das ganze gibts übrigends http://www.raubfisch.de/454,1143/hier nachzulesen.

Falls es das Thema schon gibt, einfach löschen. Habs auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden.


Gruß,
Basti


----------



## martin31282 (25. August 2009)

*AW: Erholung des Dorschbestandes in der Ostsee*

Das habe ich auch schon vor einen Monat gelesen.Fangen die Angelkutter denn so viel Dorsche in der westlichen Ostsee?


----------



## celler (25. August 2009)

*AW: Erholung des Dorschbestandes in der Ostsee*

Aber na sicher wird in der Westlichen Ostsee gut gefangen, der einzige haken an der Sache ist nur, die dorsche sind meist nicht über 20 cm :-(


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. August 2009)

*AW: Erholung des Dorschbestandes in der Ostsee*

Moin!

"Gut" ist das noch lange nicht, war es doch bis vor ein paar Jahren für einen halbwegs erfahrenen Dorschangler noch völlig normal zehn gute Fische und mehr zu fangen.

Diese Bestände sollen erstmal wieder stehen, alles andere ist ein ernten von Setzlingen...


----------



## celler (25. August 2009)

*AW: Erholung des Dorschbestandes in der Ostsee*

Hmm, na dann erklär du mir mal mit was du in d3er Brandung fischt damit kein Dorsch beißt?
Wenn ich mit Watti angel, Hab ich ca 80 % Dorsch und ab und an mal ne Platte


----------



## Squirrelina (25. August 2009)

*AW: Erholung des Dorschbestandes in der Ostsee*



angelpaar schrieb:


> *#6genau so ist das ... wir fahren seit 8 wochen nicht gezielt auf dorsch ... die bestände sollen sich erstmal erholen und nicht sinnlos kaputt gefischt werden ... es gibt auch andere fische in der ostsee die sich lohnen zu beangeln zb. plattfisch und bald herbsthering ... vielleicht kommen ja auch in den nächsten 3-4 wochen makrelen ...*


 

und ist ja schön das ihr die dorsche schont-nur ihr wart bestimmt nicht die die sie dort hingebracht haben wo sie jetzt sind....hört sich für mich in deinem post so an.....


aber heringe sind auch nicht gerade toll-da gehen die fänge auch immer weiter zurück und es gibt immer weniger!!!!die sollte man vielleicht auch mal schonen???


----------



## HD4ever (25. August 2009)

*AW: Erholung des Dorschbestandes in der Ostsee*

ich glaub da absolut nicht dran an solche Zahlendrehereien #d
kenne genug die den ganzen Sommer über an der Ostsee auf dem Campingplatz sind und mehr oder weniger oft/regelmäßig zum Angeln rausfahren ... meistens nicht so dolle mit den Dorschen bzw. absolut mager !
neulich aber grad ma gute Fänge berichtet bekommen wo wohl mal die Schwärme grade vorbeikommen
ist halt alles ne Frage des Standpunktes - geht der Bestand um 30 % zurück - dann mal wieder 10 % rauf ist das zwar ne Erholung aber keinesfalls ne Regeneration der Bestände |kopfkrat
na mal sehen was meine nächsten Ausfahrten so bringen


----------



## martin31282 (25. August 2009)

*AW: Erholung des Dorschbestandes in der Ostsee*

Warum schreiben die sowas in der Zeitung das sich die 
Bestände erholen?|kopfkrat


----------



## derporto (25. August 2009)

*AW: Erholung des Dorschbestandes in der Ostsee*

habt ihr euch mal angeschaut woher die "raubfisch" ihre infos zu diesem artikel bezieht?unter dem artikel könnt ihr es lesen: "verband der deutschen kutter-und küstenfischer".

das macht das ganze doch zu einer lobbyistischen farce.natürlich ist dieser verband darauf bedacht die fangquoten zu erhöhen.das liegt in der natur der sache.das statistiken da gerne mal lieber zu positiv als zu negativ gewertet werden liegt doch auf der hand.

was ich selber beobachten konnte: die anzahl an 2-3 jährigen jungfischen ist momentan enorm. die zahl der laichfähigen elterntiere dagegen äußerst gering. ich weiß nur noch nicht ganz wie ich diese beobachtungen werten soll.


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. August 2009)

*AW: Erholung des Dorschbestandes in der Ostsee*



derporto schrieb:


> habt ihr euch mal angeschaut woher die "raubfisch" ihre infos zu diesem artikel bezieht?unter dem artikel könnt ihr es lesen: "verband der deutschen kutter-und küstenfischer".


 #6

Immer schön auf die Quellen achten |bigeyes


----------



## $hadow (25. August 2009)

*AW: Erholung des Dorschbestandes in der Ostsee*

Jain, das ist nur die halbe Wahrheit. 

"Der Internationaler Rat für Meeresforschung (ICES) hat eine neue Fangempfehlung für den Ostseedorsch veröffentlicht."

Und die haben damit rein garnichts zu tun.
Naja, man kann eh nur hoffen.


----------



## derporto (25. August 2009)

*AW: Erholung des Dorschbestandes in der Ostsee*



$hadow schrieb:


> Jain, das ist nur die halbe Wahrheit.
> 
> "Der Internationaler Rat für Meeresforschung (ICES) hat eine neue Fangempfehlung für den Ostseedorsch veröffentlicht."
> 
> ...



ich sprach vorallem über die auslegung von veröffentlichten statistiken und berichten des ICES. Das der verband der deutschen  kutterfischer einen solchen bericht,eine solche statistik anders auslegt als -übertrieben gesagt- die PETA dürfte doch jedem klar sein.und in wie weit der ICES von lobbyisten gelenkt wird vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen.


----------



## raubangler (25. August 2009)

*AW: Erholung des Dorschbestandes in der Ostsee*

man kann ja von der objektivitaet der quelle halten was man will....
vielleicht hilft es, dass zukuenftig eine beschraenkung der bootsangler nicht mehr im fokus liegt. 

ist das thema eigentlich schon vom tisch?
hoehere quoten und eine beschraenkung der bootsangler passt ja nicht so richtig zusammen.


----------



## der Berufsfischer (26. August 2009)

*AW: Erholung des Dorschbestandes in der Ostsee*

moin moin
ihr könntet ja mal das fischerblatt ausgabe 6/2009 seite 7 und 8 durchlesen da steht fast alles zu diesem dieses thema drin.


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (26. August 2009)

*AW: Erholung des Dorschbestandes in der Ostsee*

Dorschbestände um Fehmarn , wenn Du Dorschangeln möchtest dann gibt es bis jetzt nur eine gute Adresse wo man mit einem guten Fang rechnen kann , das ist Staberhuk .
Früher hat man in Puttgarden Backbordtonne 2 oder Munitionsfeld gut gefangen , aber heute ist es doch alles sehr dürftig . Kleine Dorsche zur Abenddämmerung .


----------



## martin31282 (26. August 2009)

*AW: Erholung des Dorschbestandes in der Ostsee*



derporto schrieb:


> habt ihr euch mal angeschaut woher die "raubfisch" ihre infos zu diesem artikel bezieht?unter dem artikel könnt ihr es lesen: "verband der deutschen kutter-und küstenfischer".
> 
> das macht das ganze doch zu einer lobbyistischen farce.natürlich ist dieser verband darauf bedacht die fangquoten zu erhöhen.das liegt in der natur der sache.das statistiken da gerne mal lieber zu positiv als zu negativ gewertet werden liegt doch auf der hand.
> 
> was ich selber beobachten konnte: die anzahl an 2-3 jährigen jungfischen ist momentan enorm. die zahl der laichfähigen elterntiere dagegen äußerst gering. ich weiß nur noch nicht ganz wie ich diese beobachtungen werten soll.


 Vieleicht wollen die so die Fangquoten erhöhen?|kopfkrat#d


----------



## derporto (26. August 2009)

*AW: Erholung des Dorschbestandes in der Ostsee*



martin31282 schrieb:


> Vieleicht wollen die so die Fangquoten erhöhen?|kopfkrat#d



was ich mit meinem post andeuten wollte, ja 

es ist immer gefährlich auf lobbyisten zu hören.solch tiefgreifende statistiken sollte man am besten selber interpretieren.oder das einer wirklich unabhängigen stelle überlassen.

der deutsche verband der kutterfischer ist sicher nicht gänzlich objektiv.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. August 2009)

*AW: Erholung des Dorschbestandes in der Ostsee*



derporto schrieb:


> was ich selber beobachten konnte: die anzahl an 2-3 jährigen jungfischen ist momentan enorm. die zahl der laichfähigen elterntiere dagegen äußerst gering. ich weiß nur noch nicht ganz wie ich diese beobachtungen werten soll.


 

Genau das konnte ich auch beobachten, es gibt Jungfische ohne Ende. 

Und zu bewerten ist das ganz klar so, dass da ca. 2 komplette Jahrgänge fehlen.

Und wenn man auf die jetzt noch untermaßihgen Fische im nächsten Jahr wieder die Fischer mit erhöhten Quoten los lässt, dann hat sich der Bestand auch ganz schnell wieder erledigt.

Mal ganz genau beobachtet sind die meisten Fischer die letzten 2 Jahre richtung Bornholm zum Fischen gefahren und haben in der westlichen Ostsee fast garnicht gefischt. 
Folge: der vorher von den Schleppnetzen glattgebügelte Ostseegrund erholt sich gerade und die Wasserpflanzen entwickeln sich wieder sehr gut, wo vorher fast keine Wasserpflanzen mehr waren, blüht jetzt das Leben und das ist das, was die Jungfische brauchen. 

Fangen die Fischer jetzt wieder an, die Küste auf und ab zu schleppen, bügeln sie das wieder alles nieder. Folge: Es wird wieder einen Ausfall von ein paar Jahren geben.

Das ist ein ewiger Kreislauf und das ist nur mit einer Verringerung der Fischereiflotte zu umgehen. So meine Ansicht, die aber auch nicht aller Weisen letzter Schluss ist.

Aber ich denke, wenn man nur die Hälfte an Berufsfischern und Erwerbsfischern hat, dann kann auch jeder von ihnen mit einer insgesamt kleineren Gesamtquote super klar kommen und exelent überleben. Übel natürluich für diejenigen, die ihren Beruf aufgeben müssen. 


Wobei ich aber auch immer sage, mann soll die Fänge der Angler auf den Kuttern nicht unterschätzen. Allerdings machen die den Grund und den Lebensraum der Fische nicht kaputt und die zurückgestezten untermaßigen Fische haben eine wesentlich größere Überlebenschanchse.


----------



## GraFrede (27. August 2009)

*AW: Erholung des Dorschbestandes in der Ostsee*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Genau das konnte ich auch beobachten, es gibt Jungfische ohne Ende.
> 
> Und zu bewerten ist das ganz klar so, dass da ca. 2 komplette Jahrgänge fehlen.
> 
> ...


 
Endlich mal ein Kommentar der meine Meinung wiederspiegelt.
Meine Ergänzung noch. Absolutes Schleppverbot für alle in der östlichen sowie in der westlichen Ostsee auf 3 Jahre. 
Aber das ist durch die Anreinerstaaten eine Utopie es hinzubekommen.Stellnetzfischerei erlauben. Schongebiete ( Rückzugsgebiete) festlegen.


----------



## der Berufsfischer (27. August 2009)

*AW: Erholung des Dorschbestandes in der Ostsee*

Meine Ergänzung noch. Absolutes Schleppverbot für alle in der östlichen sowie in der westlichen Ostsee auf 3 Jahre

@ gra frede

wenn du mir die 3 jahre mein gehalt und das der anderen besatzung weiter bezahlst sowie die weiteren kosten des kutters hören wir für die zeit bestimmt auf.


----------



## Christian0815 (27. August 2009)

*AW: Erholung des Dorschbestandes in der Ostsee*



der Berufsfischer schrieb:


> Meine Ergänzung noch. Absolutes Schleppverbot für alle in der östlichen sowie in der westlichen Ostsee auf 3 Jahre
> 
> @ gra frede
> 
> wenn du mir die 3 jahre mein gehalt und das der anderen besatzung weiter bezahlst sowie die weiteren kosten des kutters hören wir für die zeit bestimmt auf.



Da hast du natürlich recht!
Ich weiss ja nicht  wie das bei euch ist mit UNTERSTÜZUNG vom staat|kopfkrat Opel usw ziehen ja xxxx beträge ab.Jeder andere würde genau so reagieren wenn es um job,familie usw geht...
3 jahre schonzeit ist ok aber dann auch eine lösung für besatzung, wartung des kutters....

Grütz Chris


----------



## raubangler (27. August 2009)

*AW: Erholung des Dorschbestandes in der Ostsee*



GraFrede schrieb:


> ....
> Meine Ergänzung noch. Absolutes Schleppverbot für alle in der östlichen sowie in der westlichen Ostsee auf 3 Jahre.
> ....



wie jetzt?
die ostsee schuetzen und die eu-flotte weiter die afrikanische kueste pluendern lassen?

erst einmal sollten wir aufhoeren, die natur der 3. welt zu zerstoeren.
alles andere koennte man als rassismus bezeichnen.|gr:


----------



## ismirschlecht (28. August 2009)

*AW: Erholung des Dorschbestandes in der Ostsee*

Klärt mich bitte auf,da passt für mich etwas nicht. Wo kommt den plötzlich der viele Dorsch in der mittleren und östlichen Ostsee her? Wurde da nicht intensiv über die letzten Jahre gefischt? Mir klingen da noch die Polen in den Ohren! Wie kommt das? Und wo kommt plötzlich der Nachwuchs in der westlichen Ostsee her? Man konnte ja hier im Forum immer und immer wieder lesen das alles kaputtgefischt ist. Ich schäme mich für meine Unwissenheit nicht, deshalb frage ich bei denen die es offensichtlich genau wissen. Ich danke Euch und freue mich auf eine plausieble Aufklärung.


----------



## der Berufsfischer (28. August 2009)

*AW: Erholung des Dorschbestandes in der Ostsee*

@chris
wir bekommen nicht einen cent vom staat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Erholung des Dorschbestandes in der Ostsee*

Ich erinnere mich noch gut an Ende der 80er, Anfang der 90er...

Auch damals war der Dorsch praktisch am Ende. 

Dann kamen zwei Jahre mit Winterstürmen und viel Eintrag von kaltem Salzwasser aus der Nordsee, es gab auch unheimlich viel Jungdorsch und der Bestand explodierte....

Dann gings nach einigen sehr guten Dorschangeljahren wieder Stück für Stück zurück bis zur jetzigen Situation..

Der Dorsch ist ja an sich ein recht fruchtbarer Fisch, wenn die sonstigen Bedingungen (Temperatur, Salzgehalt, etc.) stimmen, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass der Bestand wieder sehr schnell wächst. 

Die Nahrungsgrundlage ist ja zuerst mal da, die Ostsee ist ja eher nahrungsreich (Überdüngung, dahre auch oft der Sauerstoffmangel..).. 

Leider wird es dann wieder so sein, dass mit zunehmen der Bestände natürlich wie zuvor schon beschrieben wieder vermehrt gefischt wird.

Und der Kreislauf wieder von vorne losgeht...

Besonders schlimm finde ich dabei, dass ein Berufsfischer für ein kg geschlachteten Dorsch gerade mal zwischen 30 und 40 Cent kriegt (Zahlen vom Mai/Juni laut Fischern).. 

Also für das Kilo Filet ca. 80 Cent. 

Bei uns ist das Kilo Dorschfilet dann für ca. (je nach Saison/Angebot) im Laden für zwischen 15 bis weit über 20 Euro zu bekommen...

Würden die Fischer einen fairen Preis für den Dorsch bekommen, würden sie auch mit Sicherheit weniger fangen (gleiches Geld für wengier Arbeit, würde glaube ich jeder machen).

Die Frage ist also sehr vielschichtig.

Wir haben zum einen (Klimawandel) Veränderungen im Wasser selber. Es wird wärmer, dadurch weniger Sauerstoffbindung, was durch die Überdüngung der Ostsee noch verstärkt wird.

Gleichzeitig ist die Fischerei mit modernen Geräten hute in der Lage an Plätzen zu fischen, welche vor einem oder zwei Jahrzehnten noch unbefischbar waren (größere Rollen am Netz, Navigationsgeräte mittels denen man dichter an "sonst unbefischbaren" Strukturen ran kann etc..). Dazu dann noch eine Wertschöpfungskette, welche wie bei Landwirten oder Milchbauern den eigentlichen Produzenten (Fischer) stark benachteiligt. Da müsste man vielleicht auch mal über die Rolleder Fichereigenossenschaften nachdenken, welche ja an der Küste zumeist den Fisch kaufen....

Ob und in wie weit sich das auch im Rahmen der ja europäisch geregelten Fischereigesetzgebung wirklich sinnvoll regeln lässt, da habe ich eher Zweifel...

Ich denke aber (ohne Beweis), dass bei den momentan vielen Jungdorschen ir wahrscheinlich in den nächsten 2 - 4 Jahren wieder eine gute Dorschangelei erleben wwerden, die dann wioeder bis zum "ausschöpfen" der jetzt starken Nachwuchsjahrgänge anhalten wird und das ganze Spiel dann wieder losgeht..


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. August 2009)

*AW: Erholung des Dorschbestandes in der Ostsee*

Tja Tom da wirst Du wohl Recht haben... 
Nachhaltigkeit ist etwas was noch Jahre brauchen wird bis es in den Köpfen drin ist.


----------



## Christian0815 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Erholung des Dorschbestandes in der Ostsee*

berufsfischer sind nicht opel ... dann ist es halt so ... und wer seine berufsgrundlage zerstört muss auch mit einer persönlichen insolvenz rechnen

Tolle Antwort!!!
Was machst Du denn?
Sägst doch mit am eigenen Ast!
Gebe mir mal eine Antwort drauf wie,wann und wie lange Du ohne Touris ohne Angeln oder einfacher ohne Arbeit noch über die Runden kommst?????
Ich finde nur zu sagen die Berufsfischer sind schuld ist zu einfach!
Da hätte schon lannnnnnnge mal hart durchgegiffen werden müssen!
Geben und nehmen heisst es doch.

Grütz Chris


----------



## Coasthunter (29. August 2009)

*AW: Erholung des Dorschbestandes in der Ostsee*



angelpaar schrieb:


> @thomas9904 @Torsk NI
> 
> diesen beiträgen kann ich mich zur gänze anschließen ...
> wer nicht kapiert was nachhaltig bedeutet ... braucht auch keine eu-unterstützung ... berufsfischer sind nicht opel ... dann ist es halt so ... und wer seine berufsgrundlage zerstört muss auch mit einer persönlichen insolvenz rechnen ... hoffentlich gilt das auch in zukunft für die fischereikonzerne ... die ostsee hat keinen platz für raubbau ... am angeltourismus und an der angelei überhaupt wird volkswirtschaftlich mehr verdient als diese "80 cent pro kilo fischverschleuderer" verdienen und einen lebensraum nachhaltig schädigen ... und das halte ich als angler und jäger für zum kot....



|good:|good:

Seh ich genau so.#6


----------

